# closed circuit tv



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

I saw that at cleveland they had the races on the tv in the rooms. it looked like the same screen Kenny see's on the computer. What are the chances of getting this for us???


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Hopefully when they renovate they will have that capability. Right now there's no way to send to the TV's in the rooms. The tourist channels they have now are all controlled by an outside company.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok cool I'll just buy one of those 2 way radio's. is there any particular brand that I should buy?


----------



## TEAMHAWHAW (Apr 9, 2003)

The one that works. Dave- I have plenty of two-way radios. E-mail me about the trip

[email protected]

Chad Sewell


----------

